# Dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp tại TP.HCM



## dichvuvisagap.com (12 Tháng năm 2021)

Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 nhanh, không cần thư ủy quyền và vắng mặt. Hồ sơ đơn giản, tư vấn tận tình và những dịch vụ trọn gói úy tín tại TP.HCM. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ *Viber, Zalo 0966.089.350*






Mẫu phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2​
*Phiếu Lý Lịch Tư Pháp số 2* được cấp cho cơ quan tiến hành tố tụng để phục vụ hoạt động điều tra, truy tố, xét xử và cấp cho cá nhân để người đó biết được nội dung về Lý Lịch Tư Pháp của mình. Nội dung của Phiếu Lý Lịch Tư Pháp số 2 ngoài việc ghi rõ các án tích chưa được xóa của cá nhân (nếu có) còn ghi cả các án tích đã được xóa.



Cũng chính bởi nội dung khác biệt của Phiếu Lý Lịch Tư Pháp số 2 so với Phiếu Lý Lịch Tư Pháp số 1 nên Luật Lý Lịch Tư Pháp quy định cá nhân không được ủy quyền cho người khác làm thủ tục cấp Phiếu Lý Lịch Tư Pháp số 2. Đồng thời, Luật Lý Lịch Tư Pháp cũng quy định rõ mục đích cấp Phiếu Lý Lịch Tư Pháp số 2 cho cá nhân là để người đó biết được nội dung về Lý Lịch Tư Pháp của mình. Như vậy, khác với Phiếu Lý Lịch Tư Pháp số 1 (không bị giới hạn bởi mục đích cấp Phiếu), Phiếu Lý Lịch Tư Pháp số 2 được cấp cho cá nhân bị giới hạn bởi mục đích cấp.



Nếu quý khách không muốn gián đoạn công việc, tốn quá nhiều chi phí từ nước ngoài về Việt Nam để tiến hành thủ tục làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số. Bạn hãy tận hưởng tiện ích *“Dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2”* của chúng tôi để có được *phiếu lý lịch tư pháp* nhanh và vắng mặt.



*Hồ sơ làm Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 bao gồm:*

- Bản photo giấy Chứng Minh Nhân Dân hoặc Hộ Chiếu mới nhất.

- Thông tin cá nhân của đương đơn nhằm mục đích điền Đơn xin cấp phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 như: họ tên đầy đủ và ngày sinh, nơi sinh của Cha mẹ và Vợ/Chồng.



*Chúng tôi cung cấp các dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp như sau:*

- Dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 gấp không cần có mặt, không thư ủy quyền.

- Dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 thường và gấp.

- Dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 cho người Việt Nam đang sinh sống và làm việc ở nước ngoài vắng mặt.

- Dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 cho người Việt Kiều và không quốc tịch.

- Lấy kết quả phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 gáp.

- Làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp gấp ở TPHCM, Hà Nội, Đà Nẵng và các tỉnh khác.

- Hướng dẫn nộp hồ sơ lý lịch tư pháp tại Sở Tư Pháp Tp.HCM nhanh: Dương đơn sẽ cùng với nhân viên Newyouth Tourism đến Sở Tư Pháp TP.HCM nộp hồ sơ nhanh nhằm tiết kiệm thời gian và tiền bạc của khách hàng.



*Những ưu đãi khi sử dụng dịch vụ Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 như sau:*

- Dịch thuật sang tiếng anh đóng dấu công ty chúng tôi: miễn phí 100%

- Dịch thuật sang tiếng nước ngoài công chúng tư pháp.

- Hợp pháp hóa lãnh sự Phiếu lý lịch tư pháp để có thể sử dụng hợp pháp ở quốc gia mà quý khách đang cư trú.



Mọi thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:

*Ms An – Mobile, Viber, Zalo +84.966.089.350 – Email: nguyenhanhminhan87@gmail.com

Mrs. Hạnh – Mobile, Viber, Zalo +84.903.709.178 – Email: hanhnewyouth@gmail.com*



Hoặc liên hệ đến văn phòng:

*CÔNG TY TNHH TMDV DU LỊCH THANH NIÊN MỚI*

212/29 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Phường 12, Tân Bình, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh

Điện thoại: 028.629.234.22 – 0988.512.577

Email: support@visavietnam.net.vn


----------



## dichvuvisagap.com (1 Tháng tám 2021)

dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp số 2 tại tphcm


----------



## dichvuvisagap.com (27 Tháng bảy 2022)

dịch vụ làm phiếu lý lịch tư pháp tại tphcm nhanh


----------

